# How can you not love this face?



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A while ago some Dutch members had a meeting at the Scheveningen SeaLife aquarium. one of the highlights, at least in my opinion, was a huge Amazon exhibit (open tank, 3-4ft in height, 12-15ft deep and I'd say some 50ft in length - no pics of it, unfortunately). This tank was stocked with Red Pacu's (including some our very own member Jan donated), Oscar's, Red Tail Catfish and some other stuff I can't recall... Other tanks included enormous Redbellied Piranha's, a Stingray/Arowana tank, a North Sea shark/ray/pelagic fish tank (with open top, so you could put the inhabitants), a good number of Reef set-ups and much more.

Anyways, I took a number of pictures at SeaLife, and here they are, to start with the title picture. I hope y'all enjoy them









View attachment 75932


And some more pics:

View attachment 75940

RTC - these guys were amazing, very curious and with a desire to feel out and taste fingers dangling in the water

View attachment 75939

S.A. Cichlid

View attachment 75933

Fancy, very toxic Coral Stingray

View attachment 75934

A Sea Krait - the world's most venomous snake









View attachment 75935

Trigger Fish

View attachment 75936

Some fish

View attachment 75937

Reef Shark

View attachment 75938

Cleaner Shrimp with customer


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great shots of some neat looking fish. Especially the RTC









Thnx for sharing









But where are the pics of the Pacu tank.....


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Great pics Jonas, thanks for sharing them. you should add them to this thread from MR.FREEZ and pin that sucker.









PUBLIC AQUARIUM


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

how big was that RTC?


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice looking geo. !!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RB 32 said:


> how big was that RTC?
> [snapback]1188554[/snapback]​


There were 4 or 5 of them, I'd say all some 20-25" in size (eyeball guesstimate).

Nike: done









Jan: I tried to shoot pics of your Pacu's, but they wre pretty lousy.
The only one that came out halfway decent is this one:

View attachment 75957

Do you recognize him?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> RB 32 said:
> 
> 
> > how big was that RTC?
> ...


Wow... you just gotta love those beasts. The pacu's I donated were redbellies, so this one can't be mine









Thnx for sharing the pacu pic


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

The pacu is smiling.....









any more cichlid pics?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

The Sea Krait and Coral Stringray are both very colourful (for good reasons







). They don't look to be that big ... were they?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> The pacu is smiling..... :laugh: [snapback]1188646[/snapback]​


Yeah, he kind of reminded me of Corky (Life goes On) watching a Seinfeld episode :laugh:

I'm sorry, but these pics are the only ones good enough to be posted - the rest is fuzzy, over/under-exposed, or sucks in another way...









Gord: the Stingray was 10" in disk size at most, so a small one.
I don't know how big those Kraits were, as they were a couple of meters away from me. They weren't that big though: I'd say some 3ft at most. It was really cool seeing those imfamous creatures up close and personal!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > The pacu is smiling..... :laugh: [snapback]1188646[/snapback]​
> ...


That must have been so cool to see! Beautiful but deadly


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

how big was that clown trigger?

awesome pics.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hyphen said:


> how big was that clown trigger?
> 
> awesome pics.
> [snapback]1189326[/snapback]​


Some 10-12", I'd say.
Thanks


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like a greatplace, I would love to go
thanks for posting pics!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i love that clown trigger how big was it?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> i love that clown trigger how big was it?
> [snapback]1190126[/snapback]​


Scroll up two posts


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thats awsome they get like 18 in the wild eh


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

air*force*one said:


> thats awsome they get like 18 in the wild eh[snapback]1191340[/snapback]​


I'm not sure (don't know that much about reef fish), but I think most Trigger Fish will grow to some 16-20" in size (which means you're right).


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The Trigger is the Poo!









But the Sea Krait, thats an interesting Beast.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great pics Jonas! Love the smile on that RTC


----------

